# [gelöst] emerge --sync --quiet liefert wieder

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

in einer absolut neuen Gentoo-Installation will ich heute wieder einmal nach Updates schauen,

doch so reagiert

emerge --sync --quiet

```

OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 4 keys from hkps://keys.gentoo.org

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: General error

```

Kleine Vermutung: muss das nicht statt hkps https heissen?

Oder ist das so korrekt?

Wenn ja: wie kommt es zu solch einer Änderung?

Die Internet-Verbindung mit Kabel steht, sonst könnte ich das hier nicht schreiben.

Die make.conf sieht so aus

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

L10N=de

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=6"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="-gnome alsa"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

```

Die /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf sieht so aus:

```

[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /var/db/repos/gentoo

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes

sync-rsync-verify-jobs = 1

sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest = yes

sync-rsync-verify-max-age = 24

sync-openpgp-key-path = /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-count = 40

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-overall-timeout = 1200

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-exp-base = 2

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-max = 60

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-mult = 4

# for daily squashfs snapshots

#sync-type = squashdelta

#sync-uri = mirror://gentoo/../snapshots/squashfs

```

Was geht da nicht?

Danke im voras fürs Lesen und eventuelle Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

Was geht da vor sich?Last edited by ManfredB on Fri Aug 16, 2019 5:11 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ManfredB

Nachdem ich das im Netz nun mehrmals gefunden habe,

ist aber keine Lösung in Sicht, die mir im Moment helfen könnte.

Warten scheint das einzige zu sein, das angeboten wird. Also ........

warte ich.  :Sad: 

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Soeben bin ich dabei gentoo mit 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

zu installieren.

Als erstes kam

emerge-webrsync

dann

emerge --sync --quiet

Doch da tauchte derselbe Fehler wieder auf.

Nun frage ich mich: warum müssen beide Schritte getan werden,

reicht nicht der erste vollkommen aus?

Denn trotz dieser Fehlermeldung läuft in der chroot-Umgebung

nach Auswahl des Profils ein Update mit 376 Paketen.

So etwas ist mir - solange ich mit gentoo zu tun habe (das sind Jahrzehnte) - noch nie passiert.

Schade eigentlich, denn ansonsten bin ich mit gentoo eng verbunden.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Max Steel

Die Frage ist doch, wo kommt das hkps her.

Hast du mal ein emerge --info (vll als nopaste?) für die Allgemeinheit?

vll hilft auch ein 'grep -ir hkps /etc'

----------

## ManfredB

Im Moment läuft noch das Update in der chroot-Umgebung.

Ich mache das aus einer länger bestehenden Gentoo-Installation heraus.

Dann habe ich es einfach, das WIKI nebenbei zu nutzen.

Seltsam ist: eben habe ich in der genannten Gentoo-Installation einfach einmal

emerge --sync --quiet

eingegeben.

Hier funktioniert es.

Nun kommt mir - während ich das schreibe - ein Verdacht.

In bestehenden Gentoo-Distributionen kommt dieser Fehler nicht.

Aber in Neuinstallationen ist das jedesmal derselbe Fehler.

Also liegt es am neuen System mit Profil 17.1 - möglicherweise ist das etwas nicht korrekt.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. emerge --info liefere ich, sobald das Update fertig ist.

----------

## Max Steel

Deswegen hab ich danach gefragt: grep -ir hkps /etc

----------

## ManfredB

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.3.69 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r3, 5.2.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.2.0-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_2600_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16391320 total,   5569104 free

KiB Swap:   15486972 total,  15486972 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 02 Aug 2019 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: b0cda654a71cbe0bfbec54030c5e7f830c7e4ab9

sh bash 5.0_p7

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p7::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.16::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.15.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo, 9.1.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=6"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

grep -ir hkps /etc

/etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf:sync-openpgp-keyserver = hkps://keys.gentoo.org

/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt:6FSS0gpWsawNJN3Fz0RndJkrN6N9I3AAcbxT38T6KhKPS38QVr2fcHK3YX/JSw8X

```

Das also sind die erwarteten Antworten.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hier liefere ich doch einmal den Unterschied

der beiden /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf:

1. Aus der bestehenden Gentoo-Installation

```

[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes

sync-rsync-verify-jobs = 1

sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest = yes

sync-rsync-verify-max-age = 24

sync-openpgp-key-path = /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-count = 40

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-overall-timeout = 1200

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-exp-base = 2

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-max = 60

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-mult = 4

# for daily squashfs snapshots

#sync-type = squashdelta

#sync-uri = mirror://gentoo/../snapshots/squashfs

```

2. Aus der Neuinstallation in der chroot-Umgebung

```

[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /var/db/repos/gentoo

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes

sync-rsync-verify-jobs = 1

sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest = yes

sync-rsync-verify-max-age = 24

sync-openpgp-key-path = /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

[b]sync-openpgp-keyserver = hkps://keys.gentoo.org[/b]

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-count = 40

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-overall-timeout = 1200

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-exp-base = 2

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-max = 60

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-mult = 4

sync-webrsync-verify-signature = yes

# for daily squashfs snapshots

#sync-type = squashdelta

#sync-uri = mirror://gentoo/../snapshots/squashfs

```

Nun ist es klar, woher die Änderung kommt.

Die Frage bleibt, warum diese Zeile dahingekommen ist.

Das ist doch sicher ein Schreibfehler, denn wenn ich statt hkps https eingebe, taucht die Seite auf mit den Keys,

allerdings ohne Zugriff auf irgendetwas.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Ich habe diese Zeile aus der gentoo.conf auskommentiert.

Nun funktioniert emerge --sync --quiet ohne Probleme.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. neuerdings auch auch nicht mehr.

Trotz Auskommentieren kommt derselbe Fehler.Last edited by ManfredB on Sat Aug 03, 2019 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist doch sicher ein Schreibfehler, denn wenn ich statt hkps https eingebe, taucht die Seite auf mit den Keys,

 

Dass ist kein Schreibfehler HKPS ist ein protokoll für die kommunikation mit einem key-server. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_server_(cryptographic)

Das der Aufruf via browser nicht funktioniert liegt halt daran, dass der browser das protokoll nicht versteht  :Wink: 

----------

## ManfredB

Und warum scheitert emerge --sync --quiet daran?

Das ist die Frage, die mich beschäftigt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

mit welchen useflags wurde app-crypt/gnupg gebaut?

Bzw. Welche ausgabe liefert folgender befehl?

 *Quote:*   

> gpg --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

 

----------

## ManfredB

app-crypt/gnupg

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1.4.21 2.2.10 ~2.2.12 ~2.2.14 2.2.15 ~2.2.15-r1 ~2.2.16 ~2.2.16-r1 2.2.17{tbz2} {bzip2 curl doc ldap mta nls readline selinux (+)smartcard ssl static tofu tools usb user-socket wks-server zlib}

     Installierte Versionen: 2.2.17{tbz2}(12:10:29 01.08.2019)(bzip2 ldap nls readline smartcard ssl usb -doc -selinux -tofu -tools -user-socket -wks-server)

```

gpg --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

gpg: Verzeichnis `/root/.gnupg' erzeugt

gpg: Die "Keybox" `/root/.gnupg/pubring.kbx' wurde erstellt

gpg: error searching keyserver: Allgemeiner Fehler

gpg: Suche auf dem Schlüsselserver fehlgeschlagen: Allgemeiner Fehler

```

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:
> 
> gpg: refreshing 4 keys from hkps://keys.gentoo.org
> 
> gpg: keyserver refresh failed: General error

 

Tree verification macht bei sehr vielen Anwendern Probleme. Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht. Deshalb empfehle ich mittlerweile, es auszuschalten - bis die Entwickler ein besseres und funktionierendes Verfahren implementiert haben.

Emerge portage without USE flag 'rsync-verify' AND

Add the lines below to the DEFAULT section of /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf:

```
sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest = no

sync-allow-hardlinks = no   

```

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für diese klare Aussage.

So werde ich es machen bis sich an dem System etwas ändert.

Schönes Wochenende allerseits und

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> app-crypt/gnupg
> 
>      Verfügbare Versionen:   1.4.21 2.2.10 ~2.2.12 ~2.2.14 2.2.15 ~2.2.15-r1 ~2.2.16 ~2.2.16-r1 2.2.17{tbz2} {bzip2 curl doc ldap mta nls readline selinux (+)smartcard ssl static tofu tools usb user-socket wks-server zlib}
> 
>      Installierte Versionen: 2.2.17{tbz2}(12:10:29 01.08.2019)(bzip2 ldap nls readline smartcard ssl usb -doc -selinux -tofu -tools -user-socket -wks-server)
> ...

 

Deine gnupg installation scheint kaputt zu sein

Denn bei mir kommt das hier:

```
 gpg --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

gpg: data source: https://keys.gentoo.org:443

(1)   Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

   Gentoo ebuild repository signing key (Automated Signing Key) <infrastr

     4096 bit RSA key DB6B8C1F96D8BF6D, created: 2011-11-25, expires: 2020-07-01

(2)   Gentoo Prefix Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

     2048 bit RSA key BA08091EC6317B3C, created: 2009-07-31, expires: 2020-07-25

(3)   Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

     1024 bit DSA key 0838C26E239C75C4, created: 2007-11-25, expires: 2012-05-23 (expired)

Keys 1-3 of 3 for "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key".
```

Das bedeutet irgendetwas bei dir ist kaputt. Sei es eventuell an der internet verbindung. Zu aggressive compiler flags die defekten code erzeugen.

Könntest du den output folgendes befehls liefern eventuell hilft es herauszufinden was das problem ist.

```
env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 gpg -vvv --debug-all --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"
```

----------

## ManfredB

Das ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus einem ewig langen Resultat, das ich nicht komplett überschauen konnte.

```

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff0030213009 \

gpg: DBG:                  06052b0e03021a05000414ee13730dbf22a6f19ebe4a2d93e60f55f9c046fc

gpg: DBG: rsa_verify  sig:+36724a8c970c1cbedb2b09e737acb958e8a0a7d3841e0c390a246ae08ca9ad4b \

gpg: DBG:                  904b5c78ddfcfafc6394688303c113703b90f44e4ef4195c807fdfd3e40cc074 \

gpg: DBG:                  3906e88a53f23459cd16eb58d345889c5dcbbcd65057dd55490ed6adebfedb12 \

gpg: DBG:                  d81241a79376c1cf457de1e6ea60a020e0e1b5216c2c40f537761e3d8ced5e34 \

gpg: DBG:                  c4dadf406f8c3207f6b0ef18e1302829d064c05c8bb311a6df988d53b85c4948 \

gpg: DBG:                  deb36356b9fcf3f519201abc2545d7d7e249098872a8d142d1aee3c389da4960 \

gpg: DBG:                  d297e92e0b6d474aafbebc1c28207f04ad1b5559f6c967052ad1a5ffffb249ec \

gpg: DBG:                  1f948fc8ae9ab2d18a91452d0c8b77c61a6529dbc0f756269e7588fb9c9ecad8 \

gpg: DBG:                  ab77be978101f1f15f08fd7af27d3f93214acf34d9b8b0aa9828ba47c9d8ea7e \

gpg: DBG:                  5ebf1156cf6cc1cc28206b11d0429dae38c4feb3dcf392c1dcdc83a2afb7c8fa \

gpg: DBG:                  52a3b39fc2009d71894667711918bc7ab53a1e29e70500302a52f19b14612171 \

gpg: DBG:                  ef32ffd6bf4055b64b51c7c40a7b8a252f757b1e4596757e01e6e6715365c794 \

gpg: DBG:                  930f83be7c37a5adc4749550c80f631fce4238cee7f57ea08bd418db9a33ceb8 \

gpg: DBG:                  75b59ff0fce162935db3b5ea322dafd3e8e9e002e941f22a73c5fa0ec2ac58af \

gpg: DBG:                  507cf4f533dcea95694bdc0f9128cb4262c1d397672e16c6eec3520e0ff05940 \

gpg: DBG:                  18b3af1371415b1710baeb3ffdd54fc430b3108e5042e705adbb188381886fef

gpg: DBG: rsa_verify    n:+b7c83d81ec03a0d411d89317692e8d35ad9a1faa50281c0b9901baf5f30de881 \

gpg: DBG:                  f544699a816de276c31e4fdaef168074ce2ef0435acf06c453f683a1846e52eb \

gpg: DBG:                  0adf1969ad1c8a76d6e328781cfacd2b07191e0063479936f9bdd754f9c9c684 \

gpg: DBG:                  438268ec257db2a8a2e229a9e95e2b7e758297dbcd4cea111f49914ff9eaadd5 \

gpg: DBG:                  6777d7cd40db722a8af53f2f48536cb279adc4f1ad1e6dc61aba2a25fc492824 \

gpg: DBG:                  b6ec9a8c80cb389a040f6429d02794c20e4502e132f79ae0e384f413b4f41321 \

gpg: DBG:                  90ffbfbaca839e5602aba09792ed6ab52240da6de8360b8e8b13256d2d24eeba \

gpg: DBG:                  6c2a354d0528e8b880e05d9186e16b916c4949c4ca473e0725d722c2c5ecf6f3 \

gpg: DBG:                  7eafde189b14adb67bc8ac281c8d846278535dc8bdb89a4127fc6394396f5566 \

gpg: DBG:                  64bf12eb19a7639f50ca0cc5bb7eef7c032428f26c5875777af90fc5c6be404c \

gpg: DBG:                  f19346d0b3321c3a42e1bdb6c873a4f5b95d75a4f6acc4ea3f844564c3c72849 \

gpg: DBG:                  5ae4a184244a7156aac9967e9ada47c44f566ba03c5339e7b791c22a7e433f5a \

gpg: DBG:                  174176eb9f1e2c5b26c4a1d0d5d0eac642e4ed23896825688828bf6c09bb4c89 \

gpg: DBG:                  16adf80f808f2d61d2489fbdac2cf67cd7b471572b9b2c91fc9095055b48de0b \

gpg: DBG:                  d2ab21ebfb9e2d25b3d22b5b14c97c603e4f6e1760dd1b1c93ddb463e64d1896 \

gpg: DBG:                  b55a25d1bb29895bc17a9b013810e944550b83a877b4a9952d4cab626b1660fd

gpg: DBG: rsa_verify    e:+010001

gpg: DBG: rsa_verify  cmp:+01ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff \

gpg: DBG:                  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff0030213009 \

gpg: DBG:                  06052b0e03021a05000414ee13730dbf22a6f19ebe4a2d93e60f55f9c046fc

gpg: DBG: rsa_verify    => Good

gpg: DBG: finish_lookup: checking key 96D8BF6D (one)(req_usage=0)

gpg: DBG:       using key 96D8BF6D

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=6

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=13

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=2

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=13

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=2

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=14

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=2

gpg: Schlüssel DB6B8C1F96D8BF6D: Öffentlicher Schlüssel "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)" importiert

gpg: DBG: [not enabled in the source] keydb_new

gpg: DBG: [not enabled in the source] keydb_search enter

gpg: DBG: keydb_search: 1 search descriptions:

gpg: DBG: keydb_search   0: LONG_KID: 'DB6B8C1F96D8BF6D'

gpg: DBG: keydb: kid_not_found_p (db6b8c1f96d8bf6d) => indeterminate

gpg: DBG: keydb_search: searching keybox (resource 0 of 1)

gpg: DBG: keydb_search: searched keybox (resource 0 of 1) => Erfolg

gpg: DBG: [not enabled in the source] keydb_search leave (found)

gpg: DBG: [not enabled in the source] keydb_get_keybock enter

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=6 length=525 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=12 length=39 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=13 length=59 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=12 length=12 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=2 length=596 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=12 length=6 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=13 length=88 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=12 length=12 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=2 length=596 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=12 length=6 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=14 length=525 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=2 length=1115 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: parse_packet(iob=15): type=12 length=6 (parse.keydb.c.1242)

gpg: DBG: iobuf-15.0: underflow: buffer size: 3616; still buffered: 0 => space for 3616 bytes

gpg: DBG: iobuf-15.0: close '?'

gpg: DBG: [not enabled in the source] keydb_get_keyblock leave

gpg: Kein aktiver gpg-agent - `/usr/bin/gpg-agent' wird gestartet

gpg: Warte bis der agent bereit ist ... (5s)

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK Pleased to meet you, process 24268

gpg: Verbindung zum agent aufgebaut

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> RESET

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> OPTION ttyname=/dev/pts/1

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> OPTION ttytype=xterm-256color

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> OPTION display=:0

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> OPTION xauthority=/root/.xauthOAXqgb

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> OPTION putenv=DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-s6tbnGtFQi,guid=5be6edbf1f4299a8dc794c505d452b38

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> OPTION lc-ctype=de_DE.UTF-8

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> OPTION lc-messages=de_DE.UTF-8

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> GETINFO version

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- D 2.2.17

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> OPTION allow-pinentry-notify

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> OPTION agent-awareness=2.1.0

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- OK

gpg: DBG: get_keygrip for public key

gpg: DBG: keygrip= ED 3D B8 E8 52 B3 CB EF EE 9E 63 99 85 B8 27 38 5C 04 0F 08

gpg: DBG: chan_9 -> HAVEKEY ED3DB8E852B3CBEFEE9E639985B827385C040F08

gpg: DBG: chan_9 <- ERR 67108881 Kein geheimer Schlüssel <GPG Agent>

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=6

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=13

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=2

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=13

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=2

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=14

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=2

gpg: DBG: [not enabled in the source] keydb_search enter

gpg: DBG: keydb_search: 1 search descriptions:

gpg: DBG: keydb_search   0: LONG_KID: 'DB6B8C1F96D8BF6D'

gpg: DBG: keydb: kid_not_found_p (db6b8c1f96d8bf6d) => indeterminate

gpg: DBG: keydb_search: searching keybox (resource 0 of 1)

gpg: DBG: keydb_search: searched keybox (resource 0 of 1) => EOF

gpg: DBG: [not enabled in the source] keydb_search leave (not found)

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=6

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=13

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=2

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=13

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=2

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=14

gpg: DBG: free_packet() type=2

gpg: DBG: iobuf-5.0: underflow: buffer size: 8192; still buffered: 0 => space for 8192 bytes

gpg: DBG: iobuf-5.0: close '?'

gpg: Anzahl insgesamt bearbeiteter Schlüssel: 1

gpg:                              importiert: 1

gpg: DBG: chan_5 -> BYE

gpg: DBG: chan_3 -> BYE

gpg: DBG: iobuf-13.0: close '?'

gpg: DBG: [not enabled in the source] stop

gpg: keydb: handles=3 locks=2 parse=2 get=2

gpg:        build=1 update=0 insert=1 delete=0

gpg:        reset=1 found=2 not=2 cache=0 not=0

gpg: kid_not_found_cache: count=0 peak=0 flushes=0

gpg: sig_cache: total=46 cached=34 good=34 bad=0

gpg: random usage: poolsize=600 mixed=0 polls=0/0 added=0/0

              outmix=0 getlvl1=0/0 getlvl2=0/0

gpg: rndjent stat: collector=0x0000000000000000 calls=0 bytes=0

gpg: secmem usage: 0/65536 bytes in 0 blocks

```

Am Ende der Eingabe war eine Auswahl von 1-3 - ich habe 1 gewählt, da kam dieses Ergebnis

Was ist das?

----------

## ManfredB

Hier noch emerge --info:

[code]

emerge --info

Portage 2.3.70 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-9.1.0, glibc-2.29-r3, 5.2.5-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.2.5-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_2600_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16391304 total,   2705192 free

KiB Swap:   15486972 total,  15486972 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 03 Aug 2019 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: d7b4c1e1691eadd612fb48dfc282c826237a1356

sh bash 5.0_p7

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p7::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.16::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.15.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.1.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=6"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

{/code]

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

moment jetzt hat es funktioniert

Scheinbar ist es ein locale problem.

poste bitte die ausgabe von folgendem befehl.

```
env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 gpg --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"
```

Am schluss einfach mit "q" beenden, denn wir wollen ja den key / die keys nicht importieren

----------

## ManfredB

```

env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 gpg --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

gpg: error searching keyserver: Allgemeiner Fehler

gpg: Suche auf dem Schlüsselserver fehlgeschlagen: Allgemeiner Fehler

```

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Manfred,

nimm bitte auch noch mal LANGUAGE=en_US (was ggf im Plasma 5 env anders gesetzt ist) mit hinzu.

Hier schau das dann so aus: 

```
$ env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US gpg --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

gpg: data source: https://keys.gentoo.org:443

(1)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

        Gentoo ebuild repository signing key (Automated Signing Key) <infrastr

          4096 bit RSA key DB6B8C1F96D8BF6D, created: 2011-11-25, expires: 2020-07-01

(2)     Gentoo Prefix Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          2048 bit RSA key BA08091EC6317B3C, created: 2009-07-31, expires: 2020-07-25

(3)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key 0838C26E239C75C4, created: 2007-11-25, expires: 2012-05-23 (expired)

Keys 1-3 of 3 for "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key".  Enter number(s), N)ext, or Q)uit >
```

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Josef.95!

Auch dieser Versuch ist gescheitert.

```

env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US gpg --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

gpg: directory '/root/.gnupg' created

gpg: keybox '/root/.gnupg/pubring.kbx' created

gpg: error searching keyserver: General error

gpg: keyserver search failed: General error

```

Ich verstehe nicht, warum es bei mir hakt und bei dir nicht?

Mache ich also irgendetwas falsch?

Es wurde schon von gnupg gesprochen, aber was soll daran kaputt sein und warum oder wodurch?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe mal unter eix gpg gesucht und folgendes gefunden:

```

dev-libs/libgpg-error

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1.27-r1 1.29 ~1.32 ~1.32-r1 1.36 {common-lisp nls static-libs ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_RISCV="lp64 lp64d" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installierte Versionen: 1.36(15:21:31 16.07.2019)(nls -common-lisp -static-libs ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_RISCV="-lp64 -lp64d" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Startseite:             http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/libgpg-error

     Beschreibung:           Contains error handling functions used by GnuPG software

```

Hat das irgendetwas damit zu tun? Alle USE-Flags, die in dem Paket eingebunden sind, sind beim installierten Programm

nicht vorhanden.

Aber ich weiss nicht, ob das hier überhaupt hergehört, mich hat nur "Contains error handling functions used by GniGP software".

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Tyrus

Könntest du mal die Angabe des keyservers komplett weglassen:

```

luthien ~ # gpg --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

gpg: data source: http://[2001:41d0:800:d1e::82:0]:11371

(1)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

        Gentoo ebuild repository signing key (Automated Signing Key) <infrastr

          4096 bit RSA key DB6B8C1F96D8BF6D, erzeugt: 2011-11-25, verfällt: 2020-07-01

(2)     Gentoo Prefix Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          2048 bit RSA key BA08091EC6317B3C, erzeugt: 2009-07-31, verfällt: 2020-07-25

(3)     Gentoo Prefix Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key 8BD36EF3911A77FE, erzeugt: 2008-07-29, verfällt: 2009-07-29 (widerrufen) (verfallen)

(4)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key 0838C26E239C75C4, erzeugt: 2007-11-25, verfällt: 2012-05-23 (verfallen)

(5)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key BB1D301B7DDAD20D, erzeugt: 2005-11-23, verfällt: 2007-11-23 (widerrufen) (verfallen)

(6)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key 6DC226AAD8BA32AA, erzeugt: 2004-11-11, verfällt: 2005-11-11 (widerrufen) (verfallen)

Keys 1-6 of 6 for "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key".  Eingabe von Nummern, Nächste (N) oder Abbrechen (Q) > q

gpg: error searching keyserver: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen

gpg: Suche auf dem Schlüsselserver fehlgeschlagen: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen

```

Das dauert dann etwas länger bis die Ausgabe kommt.

Wenn das funktionieren sollte, probier es danach nochmal mit der Angabe des keyservers.

----------

## ManfredB

In meiner Neuinstallation von Gentoo amd64 sieht es so aus:

```

gpg --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

gpg: Verzeichnis `/root/.gnupg' erzeugt

gpg: Die "Keybox" `/root/.gnupg/pubring.kbx' wurde erstellt

gpg: data source: https://192.146.137.99:443

(1)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

        Gentoo ebuild repository signing key (Automated Signing Key) <infrastr

          4096 bit RSA key DB6B8C1F96D8BF6D, erzeugt: 2011-11-25, verfällt: 2020-07-01

(2)     Gentoo Prefix Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          2048 bit RSA key BA08091EC6317B3C, erzeugt: 2009-07-31, verfällt: 2020-07-25

(3)     Gentoo Prefix Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key 8BD36EF3911A77FE, erzeugt: 2008-07-29, verfällt: 2009-07-29 (widerrufen) (verfallen)

(4)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key 0838C26E239C75C4, erzeugt: 2007-11-25, verfällt: 2012-05-23 (verfallen)

(5)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key BB1D301B7DDAD20D, erzeugt: 2005-11-23, verfällt: 2007-11-23 (widerrufen) (verfallen)

(6)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key 6DC226AAD8BA32AA, erzeugt: 2004-11-11, verfällt: 2005-11-11 (widerrufen) (verfallen)

Keys 1-6 of 6 for "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key".  Eingabe von Nummern, Nächste (N) oder Abbrechen (Q) > q

gpg: error searching keyserver: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen

gpg: Suche auf dem Schlüsselserver fehlgeschlagen: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen

```

```

gpg --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

gpg: data source: https://keys.gentoo.org:443

(1)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

        Gentoo ebuild repository signing key (Automated Signing Key) <infrastr

          4096 bit RSA key DB6B8C1F96D8BF6D, erzeugt: 2011-11-25, verfällt: 2020-07-01

(2)     Gentoo Prefix Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          2048 bit RSA key BA08091EC6317B3C, erzeugt: 2009-07-31, verfällt: 2020-07-25

(3)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key 0838C26E239C75C4, erzeugt: 2007-11-25, verfällt: 2012-05-23 (verfallen)

Keys 1-3 of 3 for "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key".  Eingabe von Nummern, Nächste (N) oder Abbrechen (Q) > q

gpg: error searching keyserver: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen

gpg: Suche auf dem Schlüsselserver fehlgeschlagen: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen

```

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

Sagte ich schon, dass es besser ist, mit dem nicht funktionierenden Krypto-Quatsch aufzuhören und 'Tree verification' einfach auszuschalten? 

Die Gentoo Entwickler haben hier einfach Mist programmiert. Das Ergebnis sind unzählige frustrierte Anwender und jede Menge Hilfe-Threads in den Foren. 

Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viele neue Nutzer (Anfänger) schon aufgegeben haben (ohne sich zu melden), weil sie 'emerge --sync' eingegeben haben und dann die völlig schwachsinnige Meldung 'gpg: keyserver refresh failed: General error ' erhalten haben, von der nicht einmal Experten wissen, was nun genau zu tun ist.

Auch dieser Thread treibt mir die Zornesröte ins Gesicht. ManfredB möchte (wenn ich es richtig verstehe) eigentlich Gentoo und Linux lernen, investiert hierfür eine Menge Zeit und bringt eine hohe Frustrationstoleranz mit sich (was ich sehr schätze). Aber er kommt gar nicht zu den spannenden Themen, für die es sich auch lohnen würde Zeit und Mühe zu investieren, weil er seine Zeit und Energie hier mit nicht funktionierendem Crypto-Quatsch verbringen muss. Was für ein Wahnsinn!

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für dein Statement, mike155

Aber nun kommts:

```

gpg --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

gpg: data source: https://keys.gentoo.org:443

(1)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

        Gentoo ebuild repository signing key (Automated Signing Key) <infrastr

          4096 bit RSA key DB6B8C1F96D8BF6D, erzeugt: 2011-11-25, verfällt: 2020-07-01

(2)     Gentoo Prefix Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          2048 bit RSA key BA08091EC6317B3C, erzeugt: 2009-07-31, verfällt: 2020-07-25

(3)     Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)

          1024 bit DSA key 0838C26E239C75C4, erzeugt: 2007-11-25, verfällt: 2012-05-23 (verfallen)

Keys 1-3 of 3 for "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key".  Eingabe von Nummern, Nächste (N) oder Abbrechen (Q) > 1

gpg: /root/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg: trust-db erzeugt

gpg: Schlüssel DB6B8C1F96D8BF6D: Öffentlicher Schlüssel "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key (Automated Signing Key)" importiert

gpg: Anzahl insgesamt bearbeiteter Schlüssel: 1

gpg:                              importiert: 1

```

Ein neuer Schlüssel ist als importiert.

Ob das allerdings die Lösung ist, sei mal dahingestellt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Tyrus

@ManfredB:

Also es scheint zu jetzt funktionieren? Aber erst nachdem du vorher ohne keyserver gpg suchen lässt.

Dieser Effekt wurde hier schon beschrieben:

Requesting HKPS service from non-HKPS gives "error searching keyserver: General error"

Die Lösung da:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Try this with other VALID --keyserver combinations. Bang head against wall.
> ...

 

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Das bezieht sich im Moment nur auf eine Gentoo amd64 Version.

(In einer der  Gentoo-stable-Versionen hat es noch nicht funktioniert.)

Nach den vorgeschlagenen Schritten, die ich nacheinander durchgeführt habe,

musste ich in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

die geänderten Zeilen wieder korrigieren.

Danach emerge --sync --quiet

längerer Prozess

und dann Ende ohne Fehlermeldung.

Damit sieht es für mich so aus:

Problem gelöst.

Ich danke allen, die sich hier um Lösungen bemüht haben und mir bei der Lösung helfen wollten,

ganz herzlich für die Geduld und die dringeneden Bemühungen.

Allen wünsche ich noch einen schönen Abend.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. in den stable-Versionen habe ich mit den Wegen keinen Erfolg.

Der 2. Schriit endet immer mit dem Ergebnis

```

gpg --keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org --search-keys "Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key"

gpg: error searching keyserver: Allgemeiner Fehler

gpg: Suche auf dem Schlüsselserver fehlgeschlagen: Allgemeiner Fehler

```

Worin der Unterschied zwischen stable und amd64 besteht, bleibt das Rätsel

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

nun muss ich doch noch etwas mehr differenzieren:

1. In den Neuinstallationen mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" in /etc/portage/make.conf

taucht das Problem auf und läßt sich mit den vorgeschlagenen 2 Schritten beheben.

In den Neuinstallationen Gentoo-stable kommt dieser Fehler auch und läßt sich nicht beheben.

Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, wenn ich einfach weiterhin emerge-webrsync durchführe

und anschließend emerge -avuDN world, kommen - sofern Updates da sind - diese zum Zuge.

Das ist sicher keine komplette Lösung, aber immerhin ein Weg, wie man das System am Laufen halten kann

durch Aktualisierung.

2. In bestehenden stable-Installationen, die weiterhin /usr/portage nutzen,

taucht in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf die Zeile mit hkps: nicht vor.

Allerdings meine ich hier die auf Profil 17.1 umgewandelten Installationen, andere habe ich nicht mehr.

Hier funktioniert emerge --sync --quiet ohne Probleme wie vor der Umstellung.

Diese Unterschiede sind schon auffallend.

Ich schließe daraus, daß in den amd64-Installationen die Entwicklung zur Normalität weiter ist

als in den stable-Installationen.

Was die Entwickler von gentoo da auf den Weg gebracht haben,

wird viele enttäuschen, denn der Grund für diese Fehlentwicklung ist bis jetzt nicht klar.

Aber immerhin die Schritte, wie man in der amd64-Version vorgehen muss, lösen das Problem.

Trotzdem wünsche ich allen immer noch Freude an gentoo, die mir auch noch längst nicht verlorengegangen ist.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Mon Aug 05, 2019 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

In der aktuellen c't 17/2019, Seite 36 ist ein Artikel zu PGP. Sehr lesenswert. 

Früher war ich mal begeisterter Fan von PGP - ich habe sogar Vorträge dazu gehalten. In den letzten Jahren hat meine Begeisterung immer mehr abgenommen. Und seit der Tree Verification Katastrophe in Gentoo ist sie endgültig beim Nullpunkt angelangt. Wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass daran weniger PGP Schuld ist, als vielmehr die unzureichende Implementierung der Tree Verification in Gentoo.

Jedenfalls kann ich dem Artikel in der c't voll und ganz zustimmen. GnuPG ist mittlerweile so schlecht, dass es nur noch eine Lösung gibt: weg damit! Ich verwende es nicht mehr.

----------

## ManfredB

Wieder eine neue Erfahrung.

Eben ist bei einer gentoo-stable-Installation folgendes vorgegangen.

Ich habe die neueste stage3 entpackt, die ersten Schritte im WIKI durchgeführt.

Nachdem ich /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf herübergeholt hatte,

habe ich darin die Zeile mit hkps deaktiviert, außerdem

die Zeile sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest = yes in no umgewandelt.

Danach kam zuerst in der chroot-Umgebung:

emerge-webrsync

danach

emerge --sync --quiet

Und dieses letzte funktionierte, allerdings war der Prozess kürzer,

den die Holung des keys ist ausgeklammert.

Nun läuft das Update in der chroot-Umgebung: 218 Pakete Profil 17.1 plasma

Ob das nun so bleibt, wird sich zeigen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Das ganze war vermutlich ein nicht mehr kompatibles gnutls binary im stage3 tarball,

siehe dazu auch im Bug 690760

Ein 

```
emerge -av1 gnutls
```

 rebuild hätte wahrscheinlich geholfen.

----------

## ManfredB

Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis.

Das muß ich unbedingt ausführen.

Leider frühestens morgen, denn heute bin ich unterwegs.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. es hat geklappt, nun funktioniert emerge --sync wieder ganz normal.

Noch einmal Danke für diesen Tipp.

----------

## Josef.95

Prima,

und danke fürs testen :)

----------

## ManfredB

Das Testen habe ich sehr gerne gemacht,

vor allem, um damit durchzukommen.

Es freut mich für dich, wenn dieser Vorschlag geklappt hat.

Der Vorschlag ist sicher gut weiterzugeben.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

